# PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt



## >M.Pain (1. November 2012)

*PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

VG247 ließen sich von mehreren Quellen bestätigen,  dass Sony damit begonnen hat, eine neue Version der PS4-Entwickler-Kits  zu verschicken. Bei der aktuellen Version handele es sich um die grobe  Hardware, die in einem PC-Gehäuse verbaut wurde.
 Insgesamt soll es vier verschiedene Entwickler-Kits geben. Die erste  Version bestand im Grunde nur aus der Grafikkarte, die aktuelle Version  ist ein “modifizierter PC”. Die dritte Dev-Kit-Generation ist der  finalen Konsole zumindest technisch sehr ähnlich und soll im Januar  verschickt werden, bevor die finale Version die Software-Entwickler im  kommenden Sommer erreicht.
 Darüber hinaus ist von einigen Meetings mit Entwicklern die Rede. Die  Treffen finden in Sonys Räumlichkeiten statt und dienen dazu, den  Entwicklern die Hardware zu erklären und ihnen weitere Details zur  technischen Ausstattung zu geben. Unklar ist aber weiterhin, wie die  neue Konsole heißen soll. Die anonymen Quellen gaben zu verstehen, dass  Sony lediglich den Namen “Orbis” verwendet.
 Orbis bzw. die PS4 soll auf AMDs A10 APU-Serie basieren. Dabei  handelt es sich um eine Einheit, die sowohl den Grafik-Chip als auch die  CPU beherbergt. Ziel der Entwickler sei es, eine Konsole zu erschaffen,  die bei einer Auflösung von 1080p und 60 FPS noch in der Lage ist,  3D-Funktionen zu bieten. Man möchte eine Hardware erschaffen, die  leistungsfähig genug ist, um den Markt von heute und morgen zu bedienen.
 Die Dev-Kits verfügen über 8 oder 16 GB RAM. Die fertige Version soll  zudem mit einem Blu-ray-Laufwerk und 256 GB Speicherplatz  (Standardversion)  ausgestattet werden. Auch wenn die Größe des  Speicherplatzes darauf hindeutet, dass es sich um eine SSD-Lösung  handelt, wurde dies nicht bestätigt. Zur weiteren Grundausstattung  zählen WIFI, ein Netzwerkanschluss und HDMI-Steckplätze. Im Vergleich  zur PS3 soll es im Anschlussbereich keine Unterschiede geben.
 Die Benutzeroberfläche wurde allerdings überarbeitet. So heißt es,  dass der Spieler nach einem Druck auf die Home-Taste in der Lage ist,  sich im Menü frei zu bewegen. So können während der Zocksession  beispielsweise der Store aufgerufen und Zusatzinhalte erworben werden,  ohne das Spiel zu unterbrechen. “Sie versuchen, es so flüssig wie  möglich zu machen”, so die Quelle.
 Die neue Konsole soll außerdem in der Lage sein, im Hintergrund  System- und Produktupdates durchzuführen. Die im Hintergrund  durchgeführten Downloads können aber auch deaktiviert werden, heißt es.  Ob die heutigen Informationen etwas mit der Realität zu tun haben, ist  nicht bekannt. Den Artikel findet ihr auf VG247.

Ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll, eine intergrierte Grafikeinheit ob die auch genug Leistung hat wird sich noch zeigen, sollte sich das Gerücht bewarheiten.

Kann jemand von euch zu AMD APU Serie was sagen? Taugen die was?


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wenn es wirklich eine AMD APU wird, würde mich das freuen.

1. Sind die Spiele dann leichter zu portieren (und ich muss hoffentlich zumindest vorerst nicht mehr so etwas z.B. GTA 4 ertragen)
2. Würde es mich für AMD freuen. Die können das Geld gut gebrauchen.

Zu deiner Frage zu den A10-APUs, hier der PCGH Test.


----------



## Sunjy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wird sicherlich ne hochgezüchtete A10 version sein. Wenn mann Spiele darauf Optimiert kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das richtig rockt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich halte es immer noch für unwahrscheinlich das wie je eine PS4 sehen werde, da die 4 in Japan eine Unglückszahl ist.
Und Sony benutzt die 4 sonst auch nicht für Produkte.


----------



## Sunjy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Die wird in Japan halt anders heißen.. Gibt ja genug Produkte in der Indusdrie die in Deutschland/Europa anders heißen als im Asiatischen Markt. 
Ist Android 4 nicht von Sony?^^


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich halte es immer noch für unwahrscheinlich das wie je eine PS4 sehen werde, da die 4 in Japan eine Unglückszahl ist.
> Und Sony benutzt die 4 sonst auch nicht für Produkte.


 

 deswegen habe ich ich einen KDL-W4500


----------



## >M.Pain (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



john201050 schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage zu den A10-APUs, hier der PCGH Test.



Follgende Aussage laut der Quelle.

Ziel der Entwickler sei es, eine Konsole zu erschaffen,  die bei einer  Auflösung von 1080p und 60 FPS noch in der Lage ist,  3D-Funktionen zu  bieten.

Laut dem Bench erreicht die AMD A10 5800k gerade mal 46 FPS bei 1080p ohne AA/AF und nicht mal bei vollen Details bei MW3.
Sollten sich diese Gerüchte bewarheiten dann reicht die Graka vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## Arcbound (1. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Dabei vergisst du aber, dass bei Konsolen die Spiele auf die vorhandene Hardware explizit angepasst werden können, am PC nicht.


----------



## ich111 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich denke aber, dass da die iGPU wesentlich stärker ausfallen wird und dann kommen wie gesagt noch die ganzen Optimierungen hinzu


----------



## prof2061 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

wen die spiele auf pc ähnliche hardware optimiert werden,könnte es dan nicht sein das die system anforderungn mit der neuen generation nur minimal steigen oder evtl sogar sinken?
Heut zu tage haben spiele mit "schlechter" Optik anforderungen die jenseits von gut und böse sind aussehen tuen sie wie ein spiel das auf ner geforce 7800 läuft aber man braucht  min. ne gtx 460 damit es ordentlich läuft.
Besitzer von momentanen high end grafikarten könnten dan noch sehr lang freude an ihren karten haben evtl. die komplette konsolengenration lang ( bis auf ein paar pc eklusiv titel), was aber iwie auch schade wäre den was macht mehr spaß als ein neue high-end karte in seinen händen zu halten!


----------



## Locuza (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich ne hochgezüchtete A10 version sein. Wenn mann Spiele darauf Optimiert kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das richtig rockt.


Hochgezüchtet immer im Auge des Betrachters. Da wird auch einiges kastriert oder anders gelöst oder etwas kleiner dimensioniert, damit man etwas anderes dafür größer gestalten kann. 
Die Lösung muss nur "balanced" sein oder der Trade-Off am besten gewählt.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich ich einen KDL-W4500


Es geht eher um die alleinige Zahl 4 und natürlich hat nicht jeder Konzern oder jede Bevölkerungsgruppe eine totale Paranoia dafür, aber man meidet es in Japan dennoch oft, weil man sie als Synonym für den Tot ansieht. 



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Laut dem Bench erreicht die AMD A10 5800k gerade mal 46 FPS bei 1080p ohne AA/AF und nicht mal bei vollen Details bei MW3.
> Sollten sich diese Gerüchte bewarheiten dann reicht die Graka vorne und hinten nicht.


Es wird aber kein A10 5800K sein. Als Custom-Version wird da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit GCN reinwandern und der GPU-Part könnte auf Pitcairn basieren, dass ist schon etwas völlig anderes als ein VLIW4-Part mit 96-4D Shadern. 
Übrigens wie jemand schon schrieb, low-level-programming bzw. angepasste Programmierung sorgen dafür, dass die Peak-Leistung viel eher erreicht wird, als auf dem PC, wo Abstraktionslayer dir etwas Performance abzwacken und du die Parameter so gestalten musst, dass sie auf den meisten Systemen halbwegs laufen, was nicht bedeutet, dass es das Optimum für irgendeine GPU wäre. 



prof2061 schrieb:


> wen die spiele auf pc ähnliche hardware optimiert werden,könnte es dan nicht sein das die system anforderungn mit der neuen generation nur minimal steigen oder evtl sogar sinken?
> Heut zu tage haben spiele mit "schlechter" Optik anforderungen die jenseits von gut und böse sind aussehen tuen sie wie ein spiel das auf ner geforce 7800 läuft aber man braucht  min. ne gtx 460 damit es ordentlich läuft.
> Besitzer von momentanen high end grafikarten könnten dan noch sehr lang freude an ihren karten haben evtl. die komplette konsolengenration lang ( bis auf ein paar pc eklusiv titel), was aber iwie auch schade wäre den was macht mehr spaß als ein neue high-end karte in seinen händen zu halten!


 So einfach ist das nicht. Auf dem PC kannst du ja 1280x1024 auswählen, Kantenglättung ausschalten (Oder nur FXAA) und den AF-Grad bis 4 runterschrauben und mittlere Details einstellen, dann laufen auch die scheinbar "sehr schlecht" optimierten PC-Spiele sehr gut. 
Aber es gibt auch so viele Hard und Software-Gründe dafür, wieso die bisherigen Anpassungen als "schlecht" empfunden werden.
Ich würde den Grund auch eher bei der CPU begraben sehen, als bei den GPUs.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich gehe immer noch von einer zusätzlichen GPU Einheit aus, eine APU vom Schlag A10 wäre viel zu langsam. Von einer Custom Lösung mit GCN in der APU gehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus, AMD hat doch den Kaveri auf 2014 verschoben. Wo sollen jetzt plötzlich Ressourcen für so eine Custom Lösung herkommen? Ne, eher eine leicht angepasste Trinity APU und dazu dediziert ein vollständiger Pitcairn. So könnte man im BluRay Betrieb bzw. "Mini" Games die Leistungsaufnahme gering halten und bei Bedarf die Leistung voll ausfahren.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2012)

Ein SOC wird es ziemlich sicher werden. Ob jetzt aber GPU und CPU nicht nur auf einem Träger sondern auf einem DIE daher kommen wird sich zeigen. Für so unwahrscheinlich halte ich es aber nicht. Das APU Design an sich ist recht modular aufgebaut, da kann man auch mal eine mit mehr Shadern auflegen. Bis jetzt waren alle Konsolen GPUs eigene Designs, meist sogar ohne direktes Äquivalent am PC Markt, dagegen ist ein A10 mit mehr Einheiten quasi ohne Aufwand. 
Für Konsolen könnte nach meinem Verständnis übrigens eh eine VLIW 4 oder gar 5 Architektur sinnvoller sein als GNC. Die bringen nämlich mehr Rohleistung pro Fläche und ausgenutzt wird die bei Chip spezifischer Programmierung auch.


----------



## Locuza (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ich gehe immer noch von einer zusätzlichen GPU Einheit aus, eine APU vom Schlag A10 wäre viel zu langsam. Von einer Custom Lösung mit GCN in der APU gehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus, AMD hat doch den Kaveri auf 2014 verschoben. Wo sollen jetzt plötzlich Ressourcen für so eine Custom Lösung herkommen? Ne, eher eine leicht angepasste Trinity APU und dazu dediziert ein vollständiger Pitcairn. So könnte man im BluRay Betrieb bzw. "Mini" Games die Leistungsaufnahme gering halten und bei Bedarf die Leistung voll ausfahren.


Wenn sich Kaveri verschiebt, muss das nicht direkt die PS4 betreffen. Sony wird das ja bezahlen und AMD ein mehr oder minder eigenes Team dafür erstellt haben. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für Konsolen könnte nach meinem Verständnis übrigens eh eine VLIW 4 oder gar 5 Architektur sinnvoller sein als GNC. Die bringen nämlich mehr Rohleistung pro Fläche und ausgenutzt wird die bei Chip spezifischer Programmierung auch.


Da würde ich dir auch zustimmen, allerdings hat AMD seinen Entwicklungsfokus wohl eh bei GCN, wofür lieber auf aktuelle Technik gesetzt wird, als auf VLIW. Ähnlich könnten schon einige Sachen von HSA einfließen, wofür man GCN in der Konzeptphase hatte.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Also so eine 256er SSD wäre zwar was feines, aber doch auch viel zu teuer.
Die 8-16 GB Ram hören sich auf jeden Fall schon mal besser an, als die früher vermuteten ~2GB.

Das mit der A10 Einheit ist mir noch etwas schleierhaft. In der Version wie man sie kennt kommt sie mir jetzt erst einmal zu schwach vor.
Keine Ahnung ob da am Ende wesentlich mehr Kerne und bessere GPU-Leistung drin steckt. Mal abwarten wie sich die Konsolenvariante unterscheiden wird.


----------



## OdlG (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Also die RAM-Größe erfreut doch schonmal  Die sonstige Technik klingt nicht allzu beeindruckend, allerdings muss man auch bedenken, was für "gute" Grafik aus der Uralt-Technik der PS3 herausgekitzelt wurde. Das wird schon


----------



## coolbigandy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich halte es immer noch für unwahrscheinlich das wie je eine PS4 sehen werde, da die 4 in Japan eine Unglückszahl ist.
> Und Sony benutzt die 4 sonst auch nicht für Produkte.


 
dann heißt die PS4 eben "die neue" Playstation xD


----------



## >M.Pain (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Würde die die A10 zur verwendung kommen heisst das doch das die Intergrierte Grafikeinheit keinen Dedizierten Speicher hat, würde sich sozusagen bei den 8/16 GB Ram bedienen. In den Konsolen wird wohl nicht gewönlicher DDR3 verbaut. Das wäre doch viel zu langsam. Ist es nicht so das die Intergrierten Grafikeinheiten von schnellerem Ram profitieren oder liege ich da Falsch?


----------



## Locuza (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Würde die die A10 zur verwendung kommen heisst das doch das die Intergrierte Grafikeinheit keinen Dedizierten Speicher hat, würde sich sozusagen bei den 8/16 GB Ram bedienen. In den Konsolen wird wohl nicht gewönlicher DDR3 verbaut. Das wäre doch viel zu langsam. Ist es nicht so das die Intergrierten Grafikeinheiten von schnellerem Ram profitieren oder liege ich da Falsch?


 8-16 Gb gelten nur für das Devkit, da dort die Entwicklungsumgebung, debugger usw., läuft ist die Ramgröße deutlich größer, als in der finalen Konsole später aufgefunden wird. Bei der Xbox 360 hatte das Devkit z.B. 1 Gb, letztendlich wurden 512mb daraus. 
16Gb wird deshalb von uns niemand sehen, aber 8 könnten möglicherweise enthalten sein, dass war auch der oft gehörte Wunsch der Devs, aber die Hersteller scheinen da lieber 4Gb verbauen zu wollen. 
Egal, die Realität wird sich wohl eh bei 4 oder 8 gb einpendeln. 

Bei den bisherigen Konsolen wird gewöhnlicher GDDR3 verbaut (Basierend auf DDR2). 
Egal ob DDR3 oder GDDR5 als Speicher genommen wird, bei einer Konsole kannst du das alles breiter anschließen, als auf einem PC. 
Z.B. wird beim PC der Speicher mit 64-Bit pro Modul angeschlossen, im Dual-Channel-Modus hast du dann einen Durchsatz von 128-Bit. Grafikkarten binden ihren Speicher mit 128-512 Bit an, bei einer Konsole kannst du ebenfalls 512-bit verwenden oder gar 1024. 
DDR3 mit 1600 Mhz würde an einem 512-Bit SI einen Durchsatz von knapp 100 Gb/s generieren, 50% unter dem Level einer 7850. Mit GDDR5 sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus, wenn da jetzt 2000-2500 Mhz verwendet werden. 
Man setzt vielleicht auch auf stacked ram oder auf edram, um da nach zu helfen und sich Datenleitungen zu sparen, weil das sehr schnell ziemlich fett wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich tippe auf Piledriver + VLIW4 samt ED-RAM als SoC btw MCM und 4 GB. Eventuell dazu ein dedizierte GCN-Karte oder aber Sony lässt AMD Piledriver mit einer starken GCN-iGPUs kreuzen. Bin gespannt was das wird


----------



## Rayken (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Die wird in Japan halt anders heißen.. Gibt ja genug Produkte in der Indusdrie die in Deutschland/Europa anders heißen als im Asiatischen Markt.
> Ist Android 4 nicht von Sony?^^


 
Was hat den Android mit Sony zu tun? Android basiert auf einem Linux Kernel der von Google weiterentwickelt wurde
Und Google ist auch kein asiatisches Unternehmen


----------



## Locuza (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Piledriver + VLIW4 samt ED-RAM als SoC btw MCM und 4 GB. Eventuell dazu ein dedizierte GCN-Karte oder aber Sony lässt AMD Piledriver mit einer starken GCN-iGPUs kreuzen. Bin gespannt was das wird


 VLIW als Beschleuniger stelle ich mir suboptimal vor, eher würde ich einen kleinen GCN nehmen und eine VLIW als primäre Pixelschleuder und nicht andersherum. 
Zwei GPUs in einer Konsole halte ich etwas für heikel.


----------



## HarveyHund (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich finde die Entscheidung für AMD Angemessen und begründet, Unterstützung in dieser Form kann ich Advanced Micro Devices nur wünschen


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

*Locuza*

ja  keine frage jede kultur ist anders 
habe ne bekannte die frisch aus japan gekommen ist sie arbeitet als dolmetscherin die 4 ist wircklich nicht so gern gesehn wundern mich trotzdem was meinen lcd betrift


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Deswegen heißt das Teil wohl auch *Orbis*.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wäre cool für AMD , ne SSD in der PS4 wäre auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## BrunsiBaer (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich würde mich da fragen, wie die das mit der Kühlung hinbekommen wollen. So einen fetten Kühler bekommt man da garantiert nicht rein und wenn das noch ein Slim-Gehäuse werden soll.... das wird eng! Nehmen wir mal an, das ding ist so groß, wie die PS3... Da muss dann aber ein Netzteil, ein BL-laufwerk, eine 2,5er platte oder SSD und ein vollgestopftes reinpassen plus noch ein Monsterkühler. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die das machen wollen!


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



BrunsiBaer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da fragen, wie die das mit der Kühlung hinbekommen wollen. So einen fetten Kühler bekommt man da garantiert nicht rein und wenn das noch ein Slim-Gehäuse werden soll.... das wird eng! Nehmen wir mal an, das ding ist so groß, wie die PS3... Da muss dann aber ein Netzteil, ein BL-laufwerk, eine 2,5er platte oder SSD und ein vollgestopftes reinpassen plus noch ein Monsterkühler. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die das machen wollen!


 Auf was war das jetzt bezogen?

Auf eine A10 APU? Die Desktop Topmpdell hat eine TDP von 100W und wäre recht einfach zu kühlen. Die evtl stärkere Konsolen Version wird jetzt nicht gleich 200W verbrauchen.

Auf die HD 7950 + A10 APU Träume? Frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



john201050 schrieb:


> Auf eine A10 APU? Die Desktop Topmpdell hat eine TDP von 100W und wäre recht einfach zu kühlen.



Der 5700 hat sogar nur eine TDP von 65W.


----------



## MistaKrizz (2. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

ach wie schön, jetzt bekommt AMD ein wenig schotter, um sein portfolio zu erweitern


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt das Teil wohl auch *Orbis*.


 

vermutlich würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen


----------



## MG42 (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> vermutlich würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen


 
Das Teil heißt so in Japan(Asien) kann aber hier, in den USA und Australien und dem Rest der Welt als PS4 verwurstet werden.


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Nur wird das Sony nicht machen, da der Aufwand so für alle höher wäre.
Es wird überall der gleiche Name sein.


----------



## belle (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

@ PCGH_Marc

Das wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Bei einem Piledriver mit IGP für z.B. Computing und noch einem dedizierten Grafikchip wäre man schön flexibel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Die erste Version der Xbox 360 (Zephyr) mit 90 nm für CPU und GPU sowie ED-RAM kam auf 176 + 182 + 80 mm² und schluckte etwas unter 200W (wie viel davon auf welche Komponente entfällt, ist mir nicht bekannt). Angesichts dessen wäre ein 2M/4C-Trinity (246 mm²) samt Pitcairn (212 mm²) und ED-RAM vermutlich machbar, wobei Sony ja zB bei Trinity den L2-Cache stutzen und bei Pitcairn etwa auf zwei CUs verzichten könnte. In der aktuellen Form frisst Trinity aber CPU-seitig viel zu viel Strom, wenn iGPU und CPU parallel arbeiten sind die 100W TDP nicht haltbar.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Die Grafik ist sowieso erstmal egal, es fehlt an guten Gamedesign ohne das spielt gute Grafik eh keine Rolle. Die Grafik spielt nur solange eine Rolle, in der man sie zum ersten mal gesehen hat. Da nach ist es egal weil der Effekt verflogen ist, man nimmt es zur Kenntnis mehr aber auch nicht. Ein gutes Spiel macht gutes Gameplay aus und das fehlt bei den meisten Spielen, das ist Fakt.

Die neuen Konsolen werden keine besseren Spiele versprechen egal in welcher Hinsicht, es feht an Nachwuchs von Gamedesignern die was drauf haben. Mal abgesehen davon das gute durch Publisher zu sehr kontrolliert werden. Von Leuten die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben denn Gamedesign=Talent.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Sorry, aber geiles Gameplay mit gruseliger Grafik mag vll den ein oder anderen ansprechen, aber wirklich Umsatz macht man mit Augenkrebs fei nicht. CoD ist die Ausnahme


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



MG42 schrieb:


> Das Teil heißt so in Japan(Asien) kann aber hier, in den USA und Australien und dem Rest der Welt als PS4 verwurstet werden.



ich bin mistrauisch was selbst den namen angeht


----------



## GrEmLiNg (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Naja wenn ne 7800 GTX so sachen wie Uncharted zaubert, was schafft dann wohl neue und bessere HW ? Wird sicher dick werden, soviel steht aufjedenfall fest.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Uncharted mag ein gutes Art Design haben, ansonsten ist's Schlauch mit ziemlich niedrigem Polycount sowie den Konsolen-typischen Matschtexturen bei 30 Fps und darunter sowie knuffigen 1280x720 Pixeln.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Naja U2 ist das beste, was es mit so auf der Playsie 3 gibt. Das Spiel ist schon cool, natürlich wenn man nur auf Grafik abzieht. Dann haut es einem nicht um, aber Grafik ist net alles.


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wenn man ein grafisches Vorzeigespiel mit "Grafik ist nicht alles" verteidigen muss lässt das schon tief blicken. 

Wird Zeit das die neuen Konsolen kommen und hoffentlich haben auch genug Entwickler den Ehrgeiz die Kisten gleich voll auszureizen.


----------



## TobiOC (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Man darf gespannt sein , sollte sie "viel" besser sein als die PS3 wärs ne überlegung wert, natürlich auch der Preiß


----------



## GrEmLiNg (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

hmm ich denke die PS 4 wird zwischen 600-800 € kosten, und ich glaube nicht. Das sie schlecht wird, ich denke sie wird einschlagen wie ne Bombe.


----------



## stefan79gn (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> hmm ich denke die PS 4 wird zwischen 600-800 € kosten, und ich glaube nicht. Das sie schlecht wird, ich denke sie wird einschlagen wie ne Bombe.


Das ist quatsch, Die Releasepreise der ps2 und ps3 lagen zwischen 300-500 Dollar, Die Preise von anderen Konsolen waren in ähnlcihen Gefilden. Wenn die ps4 dank deines halbwissens nun 600-800 € kosten soll, schießt sich Sony ins eigene Bein. Da der Dollar preis wahrscheinlich 1:1 umgerechnet wird auf den Europreis ist ein Releasepreis ähnlcih dem der Ps3 zu erwarten. zahlen vorallem wenn der MArkt so umkämpft ist?
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090118041343/vgsales/images/7/7c/Launch_prices.png


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich vermute die PS4 wird zu Release weniger kosten, als die PS3 damals.
Ich tendiere zu 400-500€.


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> ne SSD in der PS4 wäre auch nicht schlecht ^^


 
Nicht schlecht, würde den Preis aber unnötig in die Höhe treiben. Außerdem auf so einem Spielegerät recht unnötig.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> hmm ich denke die PS 4 wird zwischen 600-800 € kosten, und ich glaube nicht. Das sie schlecht wird, ich denke sie wird einschlagen wie ne Bombe.


 

interesant wie du preise einschätz ich denke dafür ist es noch viel zu früh


*stefan79gn*

$ das sagt ja schon alles wen ich selbst an die 1 ps denke war der japan import schon bei 900€
+2.controller glaube es war noch ein game dabei die controller kapel waren kürtzer glaube nen 1.20M


----------



## >M.Pain (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wie aus der News zu entnehmen ist,ist dies die dritte Generation des Dev Kits was bedeutet das die Entwickler schon Spiele für die PS 4 entwickeln.
Die Finale Hardware soll aber erst im Sommer zur verfügung stehen. Wenn das so ist wird die PS 4 Ende 2013 nicht erscheinen. Ist es überhaupt möglich in der kurzen Zeitspanne die Spiele an die Finale Hardware anzupassen?


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wie aus der News zu entnehmen ist,ist dies die dritte Generation des Dev Kits was bedeutet das die Entwickler schon Spiele für die PS 4 entwickeln.
> Die Finale Hardware soll aber erst im Sommer zur verfügung stehen. Wenn das so ist wird die PS 4 Ende 2013 nicht erscheinen. Ist es überhaupt möglich in der kurzen Zeitspanne die Spiele an die Finale Hardware anzupassen?


 

je nach dem wie gut der draht zu sony ist 

schau mal teken 1 oder wipe out an die hatten z.b ne sehr gute grafik von anfang an 

oder kings fiel das erste rollen spiel für die 1.PS war augen krebs

(oder wie gut seitens der sofware firma gearbeitet würd) aber ohne wissens stand kan man die hardware auch nicht voll aus reitzen


und nathülich wie neu die hardware ist die sie bekommen haben


----------



## Locuza (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich vermute die PS4 wird zu Release weniger kosten, als die PS3 damals.
> Ich tendiere zu 400-500€.


 So wird es wohl auch sein. 499€ ist wohl das Maximum. 599€ war kein guter Kostenpunkt. 



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wie aus der News zu entnehmen ist,ist dies die dritte Generation des Dev Kits was bedeutet das die Entwickler schon Spiele für die PS 4 entwickeln.
> Die Finale Hardware soll aber erst im Sommer zur verfügung stehen. Wenn das so ist wird die PS 4 Ende 2013 nicht erscheinen. Ist es überhaupt möglich in der kurzen Zeitspanne die Spiele an die Finale Hardware anzupassen?


Der News ist zu entnehmen, dass es vier Dev-Kits geben soll. Das das erste Dev-Kit war hauptsächlich nur eine GPU, dass jetzige und somit laut Zählung das zweite Dev-Kit in einem PC Gehäuse und wohl somit simpel ein A10, im Januar soll das dritte Dev-Kit kommen mit nahe zu finalen specs und im Sommer das vierte, welches die finalen specs hat. 
Aber es gab ja auch schon einmal die Gerüchte mit dem Llano Dev-Kit, welches noch eine extra GPU mit dabei hatte. 

Das mit der Anpassung ist schwer zu bewerten, denn beim SDK könnten sie schon mit der Entwicklung beginnen und dann relativ einfach nur anpassen, ich glaube viel wichtiger ist es hier ein paar Jahre zuvor zu wissen, welche Daten man grob zu erwarten hat, damit man sich grob anpassen kann und am Ende die Skalierung beginnt.


----------



## Malustra (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Naja wir werden es ja bald sehen.
Bin aber auch schon gespannt!


----------



## GrEmLiNg (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Naja so unwarscheinlich ist es nicht, das der Preis so werden wird. Der Punkt ist einfach alles wird immer teura, gemessen am technischen Fortschritt kann es durch aus sehr gut sein. Das auch die neue Next Gen teura wird, ich weiss das darmals der N64 399 DM gekostet hat. Und ich glaube der SNES war auch bei 299 DM, dann karm  irgendwann die PS 2 die schon 800 DM gekostet hat. Hatte darmals nen Preis mit 1 Game und Memory Card von über 900 DM errechnet das weiss ich noch sehr genau. Die Xbox lag nur die Console auch bei rund 800 DM, die PS 3 hat mit ihren 599 € alles gesprengt in der 60 GB Version. Das sind 1200 DM für eine Console, und so schlecht kann es den Leuten nicht gehen. Denn ich kenne die Relase Video S wo massen haft Leute meinten, sie müssten die neue PS 3 direkt am Start weg auch haben. Wobei ich aber schon finde, das zu PS 1 und 2 Zeiten es mehr third Party Entwickler da waren als es heute der Fall ist. Heute ist das meiste eh multi Plattform, und sowas wie Soul Reaver gibt es garnicht mehr. Auch Resie ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war, das war ja auch der grund warum man die playsie so toll fand. Es war leicht an Games ran zu kommen, und bei jedem seiner Freunde konnte man sich Games leihen. Sowas gibt es heute nicht mehr so heufig wie damals, es hat sich schon recht viel verändert finde ich.


----------



## Locuza (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Naja es gibt ja auch so etwas wie die Inflation, aber dennoch halten sich die Preise komischerweise "vergleichbar".
Der Lifestyle hat sich bei den Konsumenten auch geändert. Eine Konsole ist glaube ich nicht mehr das must-have eines Bürgers, sonder das Galaxy Iphone X7. 
Es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Konsolenhersteller mehr als 600 Euro berappen. Natürlich irgendwie komisch, dass man damit sogar unter einem Smartphone liegt. Ich halte 450-549€ aber für den Sweet-Spot, denn sie Verlangen werden. 

Damals war ja auch alles noch anders. Es war eine wilde Suppe, heute gibt es nur noch ein paar Studios und sehr große Publisher. Heutige triple A Titel kostet soviel, mit dem Geld hätte man damals wohl 8 Fortsetzungen von einem Spiel produzieren können und 20 Ableger. 
Klar das da viele Third-Partys einknicken. Die Studios sind ja aber auch größer. 50-300 Mann. Damals haben wohl deutlich kleinere Teams an etwas geschraubt.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Es gibt mehr als ein paar Studios, vor allem wenn man mal Abseits des Mainstream schaut.


----------



## Locuza (4. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Die paar sind relativ zu dem was damals war. 
Aber wir haben ja unsere Indies, die für Abwechslung sorgen. 
Oder vielleicht war es früher nur ein Haufen von Indies?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wie auch immer, es ist doch ein Intressantes Problem. Worüber man doch mal gesprochen haben sollte, es ist wirklich Schade. Das es einfach nicht mehr möglich ist, das kleine Teams / Studios an etwas arbeiten können. Das Problem es wird auch alles immer aufwendiger, und Komplexer. So das ein kleines Team gar keine schnitte hat, etwas großes fertig zu stellen. Dabei wäre grade das Intressant, weill man nicht wissen kann. Was dabei für tolle Ideen endstehen, ich fande die Zeit damals wirklich nicht schlecht. Es gab mehr auswahl und für jeden war etwas dabei, es ist wirklich Schade. Das es nur noch Monster Studios gibt, so fallen viele gute Ideen vielleicht unter den Tisch. Dabei sollte jeder doch die möglichkeit haben, auch mit nem niedrigem Geld. Etwas tolles erschaffen zu können, aber nein das ist leider nicht so. Statt dessen gibt es Mainstream shit, der fast immer gleich ist. Als hätten die ganzen Leute keine Ansprüche mehr, oder als wären andre sachen wichtiger. Ok es gibt sachen im Leben die wichtiger sind als Games, aber ich finde es halt nur schade gg.

Secret of Mana SNES
Zelda SNES
vielleicht auch ein Soul Reaver PSX
oder doch lieber ein Dino Crysis PSX
oder auch viele games von Sega oder Amiga

Es müss einfach irgendwie anders gemacht werden, das auch kleine Teams ne chance kriegen was zu machen. Das macht den Markt einfach intressanter finde ich.......

Edit : Ich denke an BF 3 oder Crysis 3 für kleine Studios, wäre es doch total schwer darmit was auf die beine zu stellen. Zumal es sicher auch nicht einfach ist, mit diesen Engines Games zu erstellen.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (5. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

naja ich bin gespannt was die neue bei release kosten wird, aber ich denke um das geld kann ich mir sicher eine oberklasse hd9xxx kaufen.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (5. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es ist doch ein Intressantes Problem. Worüber man doch mal gesprochen haben sollte, es ist wirklich Schade. Das es einfach nicht mehr möglich ist, das kleine Teams / Studios an etwas arbeiten können. Das Problem es wird auch alles immer aufwendiger, und Komplexer. So das ein kleines Team gar keine schnitte hat, etwas großes fertig zu stellen. Dabei wäre grade das Intressant, weill man nicht wissen kann. Was dabei für tolle Ideen endstehen, ich fande die Zeit damals wirklich nicht schlecht. Es gab mehr auswahl und für jeden war etwas dabei, es ist wirklich Schade. Das es nur noch Monster Studios gibt, so fallen viele gute Ideen vielleicht unter den Tisch. Dabei sollte jeder doch die möglichkeit haben, auch mit nem niedrigem Geld. Etwas tolles erschaffen zu können, aber nein das ist leider nicht so. Statt dessen gibt es Mainstream shit, der fast immer gleich ist. Als hätten die ganzen Leute keine Ansprüche mehr, oder als wären andre sachen wichtiger. Ok es gibt sachen im Leben die wichtiger sind als Games, aber ich finde es halt nur schade gg.
> 
> Secret of Mana SNES
> Zelda SNES
> ...


 
hier gebe ich dir recht, das ist wirklich so.

Was ist den mit dem kassenschlager Crashbandicoot eig passiert?

was ist der unterschied ziwschen cod4 und cod mw3 nichts ausser map´s und diese scheiss ab.serien, deshalb zock ich nachwievor an shooter nur cs,css, und jetz das cs go.


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, würde den Preis aber unnötig in die Höhe treiben. Außerdem auf so einem Spielegerät recht unnötig.



An eine SSD kann ich bislang auch noch nicht so recht glauben.
Wenn man mal überlegt das so eine 256GB SSD preislich die Hälfte der ganzen Konsole ausmacht.

Naja wer weis, vielleicht bekommt Sony die Dinger ja zum Schnäppchenpreis wenn sie Millionen abnehmen.


----------



## ViP94 (5. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> An eine SSD kann ich bislang auch noch nicht so recht glauben.
> Wenn man mal überlegt das so eine 256GB SSD preislich die Hälfte der ganzen Konsole ausmacht.
> 
> Naja wer weis, vielleicht bekommt Sony die Dinger ja zum Schnäppchenpreis wenn sie Millionen abnehmen.



Naja, aber wenn du dir anschaust was usb sticks so kosten...
Eine SSD ist ja nicht per Definition wegen schnell...


----------



## Locuza (5. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem kassenschlager Crashbandicoot eig passiert?


Nachdem dritten Teil wurde die IP ja an ein anderes Studio übergeben und dann kam häufig nur noch Müll, ähnlich wie bei Spyro. 
Naugthy Dog macht jetzt wenigstens Uncharted.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber geiles Gameplay mit gruseliger Grafik mag vll den ein oder anderen ansprechen, aber wirklich Umsatz macht man mit Augenkrebs fei nicht. CoD ist die Ausnahme


 
Definiere mal Augenkrebs, gruselige Grafik haben heutzutage kaum irgendwelche Titel. Es ist richtig das die Entwicklung extrem stehen geblieben ist, dennoch ist es aber nicht so das man sich die Spiele nicht mehr anschauen mag. Den dicken Umsatz macht man außerdem nicht mit Grafik sondern indem man den Leute erzählt durch Werbung das ein gutes Spiel ist. Gute Grafik erkennt die Masse garnicht. Wenn jetzt ne neue Grafikepoche einschlägt hat man garnichts davon den das Spiel muss gut sein. Und wie gut die Spiele der letzten Jahre sind hat man ja gesehen. Absolut Dumpfbackenmässig, so das jeder Affe natürlich das Spiel spielen kann. 

Da bringt die Grafik garnichts die ist nur Mittel zum Zweck und das für jeden guten Entwickler. Aber wenn du was anderes behaupten würdest wäre deine Jobwahl merkwürdig Benchmarc .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Wenn ich am PC 1080p aufwärts samt Supersample-AA, einen hohen Polycount dank Tessellation oder Mods und hochauflösende Texturen haben kann - nun dagegen sieht alles, was die PS3 und die 360 darstellen gruselig aus. Klar gibt's da tolles Art Design, aber das bringt's bei sub-HD ohne Kantenglättung mit nur ner Handvoll Polygonen und Pixelmatsch einfach nicht. Schon 2006 sah Oblivion auf einem Oberklasse-PC deutlich besser aus bei mehr Fps als auf einer 360 und in den letzten sechs Jahren ist der PC immer schneller geworden.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn ich am PC 1080p aufwärts samt Supersample-AA, einen hohen Polycount dank Tessellation oder Mods und hochauflösende Texturen haben kann - nun dagegen sieht alles, was die PS3 und die 360 darstellen gruselig aus. Klar gibt's da tolles Art Design, aber das bringt's bei sub-HD ohne Kantenglättung mit nur ner Handvoll Polygonen und Pixelmatsch einfach nicht. Schon 2006 sah Oblivion auf einem Oberklasse-PC deutlich besser aus bei mehr Fps als auf einer 360 und in den letzten sechs Jahren ist der PC immer schneller geworden.



Ich weiß was du meinst aber mal angenommen die Grafik würde in die Höhe schießen, wäre es nur die Grafik. Komischerweise sagen viele Leute heutzutage wird alles durch die Grafik definiert, also wie gut das Spiel ist. Das ist natürlich quatsch jeder weiß ja das die Grafik stehen geblieben, zumindest diejenigen die ein wenig Ahnung haben. Meiner Meinung nach hängt es am Gameplay, ein Spiel wird immer zuerst danach bewertet wie gut das Gameplay ist. Oder sagen wir mal so es sollte danach bewertet werden. 

Man bewertet auch keine Brettspiele danach wie gut das Spielfeld aussieht und wie jeder weiß stammen Computerspiele von Brettspielen ab. Ich sag nicht das technisch nichts getan werden muss aber das ist nicht die Lösung für den Mist der im Moment vorhanden. ist. Das gute Art Design was du ansprichst ist aber auch sehr selten, das liegt aber hauptsächlich daran das man die Leute die das können nicht bezahlen will.

Fakt ist nunmal durch bessere Grafik sind keine besseren Spielmechanismen möglich, das hat man schon längst überschritten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Ich möchte ein exzellentes Gameplay genauso wie gute Technik - zumindest letzteres sehe ich bei Konsolen aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Dieser Tage habe ich The Darkness gezockt, geniales Spiel mit tollem Art Desig ... aber grafisch ... puuuh.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Das wollen alle aber Gameplay ist wichtiger. Und auch schwieriger, die grafische Komponente auch Technik hat was mit Geld zu zun, gutes Gamedesign kann man nicht kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

Gutes Beispiel dafür dass die Grafik immer mehr in den Hintergrund rückt ist aktuell auch beim "Grafik Vorzeigespiel" Projekt Cars zu sehen. PCGH macht zwar weiter fleißig Meldungen über die Grafik, im Entwicklerforum wird aber fast ausschließlich über das Reifenmodell diskutiert und der BMW M1 gehörte schon ohne Texturen zu den beliebtesten Wagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Nun, mit Reifenmodellen macht man ziemlich wenig PIs  das kannst du ergo nicht als Beispiel heranziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Was heißt PI?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

Wie auch wenn man darüber nicht berichtet .
Natürlich klickt man sich gerne durch schöne Bilder und so kommen auch die PIs(=Page Impressions ~= Klicks) zu stande, aber eben nicht zwangsweise die Verkaufszahlen. 

Den Punkt dass man live anrührende Szenen mit menschlichen Figuren Rendern kann ohne im Uncanny Valley zu versinken wurde mit der letzten Generation jedenfalls erreicht. Alles was danach kam ist eine Zugabe die ich persönlich zwar mit nehme, die aber faktisch immer mehr in den Hintergrund wandert.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

also jetzt mal klartext leute. ich hoffe mal das wenn ne PS4 kommen wird. das die in dem ding auch genügen Vram für die graka rein bauen und die sollen jetzt aufkeinenfall 512MB nehmen das reicht auf keinen fall.
und falls eine ATI scheiß graka rein kommt dan kommt die konsole nicht ins haus ganz einfach.ich hoffe das sie eine vernünftige intel CPU nehmen und eine vernünftige Nvidia mit Nvidia treiber support natührlich.

naja notfalls müssen die spielemacher sich noch mehr mühe geben um spiele wie GTA IV auf 256MB Vram zu quetschen. hoffe sie nehmen 2GB oder soo dan wird man wohl keine probleme mehr auf 160Cm TV größe haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. November 2012)

Ja klar, da kommen ein Intel mit 8 Kernen, ein GTX 780 SLI und 16 GB RAM rein. 
Das ganze natürlich so gut wie unhörbar gekühlt und für unter 500€. 
Träum weiter du fanboy.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

nein das hat nichts mit fan zutun aber das muss halt zukunftssicher verpackt sein-.- ich will jetzt nicht intel gut reden. nakla würde ich das AMD gönnen aber alleine der bedarf an strom USW ist in moment echt noch viel zu hoch.
und die leistung kan es bei weitem nicht mit einem i7 aufnehmen leider. ich hoffe das die nächste generation es aufnehmen wird und der energie verbrauch weiter gesenkt werden kann.

nur so mal nebenbei ich bin kein intel fanboy ich besitze eine AMD PH2 nur so mal ganz am rande.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Das mit dem PII weiß ich. 
War auch auf das: "scheiß ATI Graka" bezogen. (Wie bin ich nur darauf gekommen  )
Das hat sich doch ganz schön arg nach Nvidia-Fan angehört.

Eine Konsole muss billig sein. 
An einen i7, der in etwa (je nach Modell) Hälfte des Endpreises ausmachen würde, braucht man da garnicht zu denken.

So jetzt ist aber schluss mit:


----------



## MRT1991 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

ja ok da gebe ich dir recht dan wirds wohl eher die günstigere variante  aber trozdem hallte ich von ATI nichts das ist einafach fackt  

achja und wer sagt den das die neue PS4 unter 500€ kosten wird wen das sein sollte dan kan das wohl nur ein reinfall werden.
dan sparen die die konsole so kaputt. oder die sparen noch mehr an der software.

naja ich hoffe nur das bei der konsole wenigstens die graka auch mal updates bekommt.


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe das sie eine vernünftige intel CPU nehmen und eine vernünftige Nvidia mit Nvidia treiber support natührlich.



Benötigt man bei Konsolen überhaupt Treiber Support?

Jedenfalls dürfte eine AMD Variante ziemlich sicher sein, da alle Gerüchte immer in diese Richtung zeigen.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

AMD Graka, was ist daran schlecht? Immer dieses Fanboytum


----------



## MRT1991 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

was daran ******* das sage ich dir klip und kla. der treiber suport ist s****. nvidia wird da definitief die bessere wahl sein. ist halt so das ist fakt sorry so ist das nun mal.
mir geht diese rum kriegerei auch auf die nüsse. AMD könnte wen die wollen würden mit Nvidia zusammen eine CPU bauen. währe ne möglichkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

Treiber sind bei einer Konsole nicht vergleichbar mit PC, da wird idR auf Hardware-Ebene optimiert.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*

ja eig schon.das beste beispiel mafia 2 guckt euch doch mal bitte an wie verdammt eckig das game ist. ich wette mit euch um 100€ das die aa und af USW auf 0 gemacht haben bei dem spiel. weil leider gottes die PS3 nur 256MB ram hat. und zum graka support ich sage nur 60Hertz und die farben im vergleich zur konkurenz matt usw was mit einem update zu lösen sei. und was kommt garnichts kommt seitens sony das ist ziemlich ärgerlich finde ich.

aber glaub mal immer mehr und mehr werden konsolen auch zu computer. guck dir die dinger von innen doch mal an. das einzigste was man bei der konsole nicht machen kan ist. man kan sie nicht erweitern wie beim PC mit den arbeitsspeicher USW oder graka wechseln oder cpu USW USW.

also wie ich das mitbekommen hatte soll die PS4 sogar das 4fache an auflösung also 4 mal mehr wie 1080P xD ob das möglich sein wird das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> AMD könnte wen die wollen würden mit Nvidia zusammen eine CPU bauen. währe ne möglichkeit.


 Wenn die es nur schaffen würden einheitliche APIs zu verwenden


----------



## ct5010 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PS4-Gerücht: Neue DevKits verschickt*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> AMD könnte wen die wollen würden mit Nvidia zusammen eine CPU bauen.


 
Ja und Apple ein Nexus-Smartphone


----------

